# Advanced Lye Calc



## jshnks (Feb 18, 2014)

Good morning! I've been running numbers through the advanced calc at summer bee meadows, and noticed I was getting a high water calc for using a 85-15 ratio, compared to 100% KOH usage, 

 85/15: (using the cream soap calc) 7.52oz
 99/1: (using the cream soap calc) 8.28oz
 0/100: (using the liquid soap calc) 5.38oz

 And then using soapcalc.net using 100% KOH I get,

 100% KOH 3.040oz

 The numbers just seem really off, and was wondering if I have done something wrong, admittedly I am very new to the soap world, so I figured I would ask around.

 Thanks,

 Joshua


----------



## new12soap (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm sorry I am not sure what you are asking. Can you clarify what it is you are doing and what you want to know?


----------



## jshnks (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, new12soap. 

 Instead of using straight KOH or NaOH, I was trying to use a blend of 85% KOH and 15% NaOH, however on the summer bee meadow calc, the water to lye numbers seemed to be a bit high. However, I've found the way to do just using soapcalc.net.

 All I need to do is run the calc for both KOH and NaOH, and multiply the weight times the percentage, ie: KOH weight times .85 then NaOH weight times .15

 Thanks!
 Joshua


----------



## Seawolfe (Feb 18, 2014)

Theres a calculator that does both NaOH and KOH here: http://www.soapguild.org/Certified-Lye/lye-calculator.php


----------



## lady-of-4 (Feb 18, 2014)

I noticed that as well about SBM.  But they had been reworking the calculator, heck the whole website.  So many they made changes.  Compare it to the Brambleberry calculator.  They both run on the same principle as far as the Failor method and KOH impurities


----------



## new12soap (Feb 18, 2014)

jshnks said:


> Thanks for the reply, new12soap.
> 
> Instead of using straight KOH or NaOH, I was trying to use a blend of 85% KOH and 15% NaOH, however on the summer bee meadow calc, the water to lye numbers seemed to be a bit high. However, I've found the way to do just using soapcalc.net.
> 
> ...


 
Okay, I am glad you got it sorted. Just one thing, as I understand it, KOH requires a LOT more water to dissolve than NaOH, so that may have been part of the problem. Where NaOH can dissolve in an equal amount of water, most of the recipes and recommendations I have seen say to use 3:1 water for KOH, so a 25% solution.


----------

